# Spray trim in empty duplex...



## jkohio (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi. I own a duplex (up and down, 2 bedrooms each unit with sunroom, living room, dining, kitchen, bath and central hall, hardwood throughout). It is currently empty and i am in the process of remodeling each unit. 

I've decided to paint all the trim since it's so beat up (tons of trim). I have little experience using a sprayer but have been thinking of getting one for some time now. This is my reason. So...i primarily want to use a sprayer to paint all the trim. I'll roll out the walls and ceilings. I've been looking everywhere reading post after post on sprayers. I'm still clueless if not more confused. I guess im just not getting or finding a clear answer on my thoughts which are this:

Which sprayer (or type of sprayer) should i use to paint all this trim with little overspray?

I am assuming my best bet is going to be some sort of HVLP system. I've also been thinking of a pressure pot system.

Suggestions? Please help?

On a side note i do alot of repaints as a GC and always roll and brush. Every once and awhile there's a need to paint alot of trim or banisters and a sprayer would come in helpful. So whatever i buy will get used everyonce and a while but not all the time.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Find a decent used Graco 395, Titan 440, or Airlessco 540. Most should come with a gun and hose, the tip you may as well figure on buying a new one. The size of the tip will tell you how big of a pattern and the amount of paint it will handle. I'm trying to use laymens terms with you so as not to confuse you. Depending on the paint you can usually do the trim with a 2/11 or 3/11 tip. The first number is doubled to give you the size of the pattern. Practice on a few pieces or doors, adjust the pressure, and have at it.


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*agreed*

I agree with wolfgang, I think you'll be happier with a Graco or a Titan (more versatile than HVLP). You can always change the tips too. I think you should be cautious with hoping for "little overspray," though. Tape and paper as much as possible, actually is faster in the long run.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jkohio, An airless is the way to go. Like everyone else said, 
get a Titan or Graco sprayer with and 211 or 311 tip.
PS, You can get perfect lines by spraying trim. Prep is key. :thumbsup:


----------



## sigmolding (Oct 6, 2010)

I purchased a 4 stage turbine hvlp by titan over ten years ago. I rarely used it but when i do it is for laquers. others have told me that an airless will do the same, but there spraying paint on drywall. I use a 2 1/2 quart remote cup that allows me to invert the gun any way i want. I've longed for a pressure pot, but i wonder what cleanup would be like? In short, spraying is sort of fool proof with a little practice. laquer is nice because it dries so fast. Sherwyn Williams makes a great product thats easy to work with. their support is very helpful. downside, need lots of ventilation. hope that helps.


----------



## Chesapeake (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got 2 titan airless sprayers, but nothing leaves a nicer finish on trim than a good HVLP system. The nicest unit I've found is the Cap Spray CS10000. Its a pressure pot system with a built in compressor. You can make trim, cabinets, etc... look like a factory finish.


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*Awesome!*

I just looked up that CS10,000, that thing is sweet. I also like those Electro Static units they make. I've never done a job like that, but I have heard there's big money in Electro Static.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Chesapeake said:


> I've got 2 titan airless sprayers, but nothing leaves a nicer finish on trim than a good HVLP system. The nicest unit I've found is the Cap Spray CS10000. Its a pressure pot system with a built in compressor. You can make trim, cabinets, etc... look like a factory finish.


While I far prefer the "flexibility" (i.e. control) of shooting with an HVLP or Conventional rig (where trim is concerned) to say "nothing leaves a nicer finish" is overstepping the mark by a bit.

A good quality pump (495) and a well maintained gun, with a fresh tip (209 Fine Finish is my preference) will give you a sweet fan...

IF YOU"RE *GOOD ENOUGH* TO HIT YOUR POINTS, you'll come out golden, regardless what kind of material you're shooting.

Or so my experience says...maybe I'm wrong?

Cheers, Ron

"Blow and go" guys are a dime a dozen*...real spraymen* ain't.

Just sayin'....


----------

